# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  В Индию на картику

## Гаурачандра дас

Никто в этом году не собирается?
Может группы есть?
Я бы присоединился.

----------


## Дарья Салахова

http://vk.com/event70269326

http://vk.com/club18092629

http://kartikparikrama.com/2014-parikrama-schedule/

http://www.lokanathswami.com/28th-is...arikrama-2014/

----------


## Гаурачандра дас

> http://vk.com/event70269326
> 
> http://vk.com/club18092629
> 
> http://kartikparikrama.com/2014-parikrama-schedule/
> 
> http://www.lokanathswami.com/28th-is...arikrama-2014/


Спасибо Вам за помощь.

----------

